# Question re preparations for coming over



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well we have obviously decided that we are going to Spain, all things considered and obviously dependent on how things move forward over the next 6 months ie house prices here, house prices in Spain, the EU etc all the things that we cannot control but need to be mindful of.

So

I have just read the thread about "Apostilled" documents and at £30 a go thats a lot of money in one go.

Is this the sort if thing we could start doing now I.E a document a month say?

any other "legal" issues we could get sorted and dealt with, or is it all a case of waiting until we are there. I appreciate that everything changes daily but what would you have organised in advance if you were starting again?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been here on and off since 2001, and have never had to use an "Apostilled" document, in fact I'm not really sure what one is!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have been here on and off since 2001, and have never had to use an "Apostilled" document, in fact I'm not really sure what one is!!


I'd never needed one before this year - I was told that the rules changed in April


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'd never needed one before this year - I was told that the rules changed in April


What do you need them for? and what are they? "Apostilled Document."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> What do you need them for? and what are they? "Apostilled Document."


I needed my daughters' birth certs for something official earlier this year 

you have to send them to the FCO in the UK & they come back with what is essentially a posh post-it with an official seal stuck to them


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'd never needed one before this year - I was told that the rules changed in April


For certain things you needed either Birth Certificates or Marriage Certificates apostilled before this, my friend needed her Marriage Certificate apostilled two years ago for her residency as she is a non EU citizen married to a Brit. Basically the apostille means that the document is valid (according to the Hague convention) in the country of origin. Here in Spain when you need a marriage certificate or birth certificate you go to the Civil Registry and they issue one which is stamped, a document here isn't valid unless it has an official stamp but certificates in the UK don't have a stamp on them. There are other documents that can be apostilled such as documents stating certain laws in the UK. I used to work in an office and several times a Notary would require a document confirming a law, these documents always had to be apostilled.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> For certain things you needed either Birth Certificates or Marriage Certificates apostilled before this, my friend needed her Marriage Certificate apostilled two years ago for her residency as she is a non EU citizen married to a Brit. Basically the apostille means that the document is valid (according to the Hague convention) in the country of origin. Here in Spain when you need a marriage certificate or birth certificate you go to the Civil Registry and they issue one which is stamped, a document here isn't valid unless it has an official stamp but certificates in the UK don't have a stamp on them. There are other documents that can be apostilled such as documents stating certain laws in the UK. I used to work in an office and several times a Notary would require a document confirming a law, these documents always had to be apostilled.


I had used the same birth certificates for all sorts of official reasons for more than 8 years - even my gestor said he had never heard of it!!

it was only intorduced - he was told - in April - that it was now a requirement for everything


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I had used the same birth certificates for all sorts of official reasons for more than 8 years - even my gestor said he had never heard of it!!
> 
> it was only intorduced - he was told - in April - that it was now a requirement for everything


Does that mean, then, that you can no longer go along to the town hall and simply have them stamped as true copies?

Where does one get this done in Spain? Presumably any notary? How can they tell if some English document is legally correct or not? 

We certainly can't be expected to trundle back to UK (not using the post for sure) every time something needs doing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Does that mean, then, that you can no longer go along to the town hall and simply have them stamped as true copies?
> 
> Where does one get this done in Spain? Presumably any notary? How can they tell if some English document is legally correct or not?
> 
> We certainly can't be expected to trundle back to UK (not using the post for sure) every time something needs doing.


you can't get them apostilled in Spain

you have to send them to the FCO in the UK

The Legalisation Office (FCO) - The only competent authority in the UK to issue apostilles and legalisation certificates.

I couriered them there & back - that cost a flippin fortune!

thankfully I believe that they only need doing once though


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you can't get them apostilled in Spain
> 
> you have to send them to the FCO in the UK
> 
> ...


Based on this then we will start to get the following

birth
marriage


sorted out

anything else worth going through the motions for?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

anles said:


> For certain things you needed either Birth Certificates or Marriage Certificates apostilled before this, my friend needed her Marriage Certificate apostilled two years ago for her residency as she is a non EU citizen married to a Brit. Basically the apostille means that the document is valid (according to the Hague convention) in the country of origin. Here in Spain when you need a marriage certificate or birth certificate you go to the Civil Registry and they issue one which is stamped, a document here isn't valid unless it has an official stamp but certificates in the UK don't have a stamp on them. There are other documents that can be apostilled such as documents stating certain laws in the UK. I used to work in an office and several times a Notary would require a document confirming a law, these documents always had to be apostilled.


Once again it would appear that rules and regulations are not uniform, but are interpreted differently from region to region. 

Here were I live in some respects we feel we are living in a different time warp, on the far side of the universe.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Based on this then we will start to get the following
> 
> birth
> marriage
> ...


they're the only 'certificates' you get aren't they? 

except divorce papers & death certs

that should be enough I reckon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Once again it would appear that rules and regulations are not uniform, but are interpreted differently from region to region.
> 
> Here were I live in some respects we feel we are living in a different time warp, on the far side of the universe.


not so different

I've never needed anything apostilled until this year, as I said

maybe even in your patch of heaven you'd need an apostille now??


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Once again it would appear that rules and regulations are not uniform, but are interpreted differently from region to region.
> 
> Here were I live in some respects we feel we are living in a different time warp, on the far side of the universe.


sounds like bliss to me LOL

just looked at your picture link what a lovely island


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not so different
> 
> I've never needed anything apostilled until this year, as I said
> 
> maybe even in your patch of heaven you'd need an apostille now??


I doubt it, we have only recently acquired electricity and flush toilets


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I had used the same birth certificates for all sorts of official reasons for more than 8 years - even my gestor said he had never heard of it!!
> 
> it was only intorduced - he was told - in April - that it was now a requirement for everything


I imagine that, like everything else here, it depends on the area. The first time I had to apostille a document was in 2004, but this was a document regarding UK law, but my friend definitely had to have her marriage certificate apostilled in feb 2010, to obtain residency. I have read on another thread that they have been informed that if their previous marriage wasn't registered here as far as Spain is concerned, they aren't married! Here that is ridiculous, several friends of mine who have got married here have had to provide certificates either saying they were single, or in one case where both partners were previously divorced, they had to provide proof of this, translated and apostilled. My mum had to prove she had been married to my stepfather to claim a Spanish widow's pension and their marriage took place in the UK. However, when I got married in 1985 I didn't have to have my Birth certificate apostilled and I got my "Fé de soltería" here in Spain. But when I asked for the requirements to obtain Spanish citizenship in February this year I did have to get my Birth Certificate apostilled and translated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

cambio said:


> sounds like bliss to me LOL
> 
> just looked at your picture link what a lovely island


Come and visit, we need quality tourists!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Come and visit, we need quality tourists!!


why thank you.

I am looking at the web now....i had never even heard of it until now....Now if I visit I will just go and get all confused LOL and start looking at houses!!!!!!!!!
Know any for sale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

cambio said:


> why thank you.
> 
> I am looking at the web now....i had never even heard of it until now....Now if I visit I will just go and get all confused LOL and start looking at houses!!!!!!!!!
> Know any for sale!!!!!!!!!


Ah well, now that is the down side, compared to other parts of Spain, houses in the Canary islands are ridiculously expensive, however rents here are cheap, a friend rents his one bed fully furnished apartment, for 300€ a month, and that includes electricity and water.

Yes there are houses for sale.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Ah well, now that is the down side, compared to other parts of Spain, houses in the Canary islands are ridiculously expensive, however rents here are cheap, a friend rents his one bed fully furnished apartment, for 300€ a month, and that includes electricity and water.
> 
> Yes there are houses for sale.


well i suppose you could say that the downside is also the upside.....you would not want to end up like some of mainland spain I suspect its the prices that keeps the island like it is. If we can fit in the time we will def visit for a holiday


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

*"Apostilled" documents??*

Hi there never heard of this "Apostilled" documents ,i have been here 6 years and am aware of most documents which the spanish love to throw on you,asked my solicitor too he;s stumped,if there is such document never heard of it,sure you got the spelling right?,maybe its a SCAM to get 30 euros out of you?,be careful,ask questions,ask to see it?.

bulldog:juggle:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

British Bulldog said:


> Hi there never heard of this "Apostilled" documents ,i have been here 6 years and am aware of most documents which the spanish love to throw on you,asked my solicitor too he;s stumped,if there is such document never heard of it,sure you got the spelling right?,maybe its a SCAM to get 30 euros out of you?,be careful,ask questions,ask to see it?.
> 
> bulldog:juggle:


It is not a document called apostilled is is having the certificates apostilised, This can only be done in the country of origin IE the UK by the UK government. It appears that some people are being told, when applying for certain things in spain, to have these apostilised. If you read the whole thread you will see that even those who have been here a while have been asked.

I am not convinced that the spanish authorities are in cahoots with the UK govern to extort £30 from us .............but then again


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

cambio said:


> It is not a document called apostilled is is having the certificates apostilised, This can only be done in the country of origin IE the UK by the UK government. It appears that some people are being told, when applying for certain things in spain, to have these apostilised. If you read the whole thread you will see that even those who have been here a while have been asked.
> 
> I am not convinced that the spanish authorities are in cahoots with the UK govern to extort £30 from us .............but then again


Appreciate the clarification,yes i should have read the whole thread,its just more money robbing anyway,soon they'll be charging US to do their own work for them,nothing surprises me here in spain seen it all.

dog:eyebrows:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

British Bulldog said:


> Appreciate the clarification,yes i should have read the whole thread,its just more money robbing anyway,soon they'll be charging US to do their own work for them,nothing surprises me here in spain seen it all.
> 
> dog:eyebrows:


LOL yes you are probably right there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> Hi there never heard of this "Apostilled" documents ,i have been here 6 years and am aware of most documents which the spanish love to throw on you,asked my solicitor too he;s stumped,if there is such document never heard of it,sure you got the spelling right?,maybe its a SCAM to get 30 euros out of you?,be careful,ask questions,ask to see it?.
> 
> bulldog:juggle:


I suggest you change your lawyer if he doesn't know what an apostilled document is


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Doubtful whether the Spanish red tape folk down here will know about it; they still don't do anything the way any other area does. So, if I die in Spain does that mean my death certificate won't be proof of death until the FCO confirm it is? That way I might live forever..... Scary thought!!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

If you die in Spain it will all be done and dusted the next day!!! To be more serious your death would be recorded by the Spanish and the FCO would have no interest in it. This ony refers to official documents from other countries that the Spanish will not accept unless they have an official mark on them and in Spain that means a stamp!! (Available on E Bay apparently!!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> If you die in Spain it will all be done and dusted the next day!!! To be more serious your death would be recorded by the Spanish and the FCO would have no interest in it. This ony refers to official documents from other countries that the Spanish will not accept unless they have an official mark on them and in Spain that means a stamp!! (Available on E Bay apparently!!)


surey they can't be genuine apostille stamps on Ebay 

very true about the 'efficiency' of death here - & those that are left behind will be able to get 'International death certificates' as well as the spanish one

I had to have some of these when my dad died here in Spain, as all of his 'stuff' was in the UK - the FCO is interested though, inasmuch as the funeral company has to send the deceased's passport to the British consulate

however, when my husband (a resident of Spain) died in the UK, I asked for International certificates & was told there was no such thing 

thankfully, everyone here accepted the English one


----------

